# Best hard to get comics?



## ThePiachu (Jul 8, 2012)

What do you guys think are the best furry comics that are hard to come by these days, either because they are out of print or generally obscure?


----------



## cpam (Aug 22, 2012)

*The Furkindred*.


----------



## Alicepleasance14 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd also think for the Furkindred are the best furry comics which is hard to comes on these days.


----------

